# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  Проблема с клиент-серверным запуском 1С 8.2

## megabober

Установил на сервере на СКЛ 2005 1С 8.2 последнию платформу, установил на СКЛ бухгалтерию корп, поставил эмуль, с сервака все отлично запускается, когда пробую запустить по сетке на соседнем компе пишет следующее - смотрим картинку по ссылке http://ipicture.ru/Gallery/Viewfull/1661418.html

Помогите пожалуйста кто знает что делать...

----------


## starplus

а. так прежде чем что-то запускать надо сперва поднять SQL Server? ужос.. ;) а я то и не знал ;)

----------


## megabober

> а. так прежде чем что-то запускать надо сперва поднять SQL Server? ужос.. ;) а я то и не знал ;)


Слишком умен... дело оказалось в ОС. Проблема решена. Спасибо, что помог :D

----------


## starplus

погоди. кто умен? я сам не могу поставить. тупо запустил установку. служба встала, но к серверу то не цепляется ибо SQL то я пока не поднял. Вот нашел сейчас 2008. Пытаюсь его воткнуть, но пока тщетно ;)
В общем пользуюсь пока обычной версией. Смог таки сконвертировать базу под последнюю конфигурацию. Вроде все ок.

----------


## starplus

Установил SQL Server 2008. Он работает. Могу руками создавать в нем базы с таблицами.
Агент Сервера 1с написано тоже работает.
Но при запуске "Администрирование 1с серверов ..." возникает ошибка с текстом:
Ошибка соединения с сервером 1С Ошибка получения IP адреса по символическому адресу: server_addr=tcp://name:1540 descr=Ошибка сетевого доступа к серверу (windows sockets - 11004(0x00002AFC). Запрошенное имя верно, но данные запрошенного типа не найдены.

Что делать? Помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## Goal80

ИМХО открыть порты ТСР № 1540, 1541, 1560-1591 на сервере где крутиться SQL
А также проверить запущена ли служба сервера 1С предприятия.

----------


## Jon2010

> Установил SQL Server 2008. Он работает. Могу руками создавать в нем базы с таблицами.
> Агент Сервера 1с написано тоже работает.
> Но при запуске "Администрирование 1с серверов ..." возникает ошибка с текстом:
> Ошибка соединения с сервером 1С Ошибка получения IP адреса по символическому адресу: server_addr=tcp://name:1540 descr=Ошибка сетевого доступа к серверу (windows sockets - 11004(0x00002AFC). Запрошенное имя верно, но данные запрошенного типа не найдены.
> 
> Что делать? Помогите пожалуйста!


На сервере еще должна быть установлена роль "Сервер приложений". 
Перед установкой SQL сервера не должно быть ни каких следов от предыдущий установки.
У меня раньше "компактная" версия SQL стояла и пока её не грохнул, выскакивала такая же ошибка.
А вот как запустить серверный вариант по сети - не понимаю. Пишет: "Ошибка сетевого доступа к серверу"

----------


## starplus

давайте сообща добьем. надо чтобы бух удаленно через инет подключался к моему компу и работал в 1с спокойно. 
ибо бух не спец в компах, постоянно передавать базы туда-сюда неудобно. 

Операционка Windows7. Как говорил СКУЛ 2008 работает. Базы могу создавать. Служба Агент 1с работает. Никаких прошлых установок СКУЛ не было. Поставил, запустил.

Но даже локально не могу подключиться к серверу 1с предприятия.


Вопрос: Как сделать серверу роль "сервер приложений"?

Как открыть порты ТСР № 1540, 1541, 1560-1591 на сервере где 
крутиться SQL И где это настраивается? файрволов нет. брэндмауэр отключен (В том числе служба). Антивирь стоит Аваст.

А также проверить запущена ли служба сервера 1С предприятия. 
Это имеется в виду и есть Агент 1с? или что-то другое? если другое, то как это запустить и как устанавливается.

----------


## SergeyRakitin

Какой используешь доступ пользователей к серверу (SQL, Windows или смешанный)?

----------


## starplus

> Какой используешь доступ пользователей к серверу (SQL, Windows или смешанный)?


Кажись Windows.

----------


## SergeyRakitin

Если Windows, тогда добавь пользователя в Безопастность SQL-сервера под которым запускается сервер 1С (в службах называется "Агент сервера 1С-Предприятия..."). Если пользователем является система, тогда добавь пользователя под именем состоящим из имени компьютера на котором установлен сервер 1с +"$". Например, если имя машины "Server", тогда имя пользователя будет "Server$".

----------


## Хаос

> Кажись Windows.


Ставьте смешанный (mix), иначе не заработает!

----------


## SergeyRakitin

> Ставьте смешанный (mix), иначе не заработает!


Ерунда, работает в любом варианте.

----------


## Roadman

Ребята, кто запускал работу в базе 8.1, используя KERIO для организации VPN, откликнитесь...
Неопнятные проблемы по портам TCP

----------


## Enigmochka

Помогите проблема такая же. Прикол в том что на другом компе работает а на моем нет. Но на том компе windows не 7 а у меня 7. Ip в файл hosts уже прописала не помогает

---------- Post added at 14:12 ---------- Previous post was at 13:55 ----------

*SergeyRakitin*,
ПОМОГИТЕ РЕШИТЬ ДАННУЮ ПРОБЛЕМУ
ошибка получения ip адреса по символическому адресу

----------


## SergeyRakitin

Скорей проблема в firewallах (антивирусные программы, брандмауэр и т. п.). Первое проверьте на стороне сервера, а так же у себя на компьютере. Можно временно их отключить, если проблема решится, тогда нужно будет выяснить из-за какого ПО проблема. Если что, пишите попробуем решить вашу проблему или в тему, или на мой ящик rsg@lazukauto.com.

----------


## lsd_777

> Ребята, кто запускал работу в базе 8.1, используя KERIO для организации VPN, откликнитесь...
> Неопнятные проблемы по портам TCP


У меня через керио ВПН работает!

----------


## voln

Уважаемые форумчане помогите!!!! При внешнем соединении выдаёт:
Сервер 1С Предприятия не обнаружен 
server_addr=tcp://CMV_SERVER:1562 descr=Ошибка сетевого доступа к серверу 
[Windows Sockets - 11004 (0x00002AFC)Запршенное имя верно, но данные запрошенного типа не найдены]
line=548 file=\DataExchangeTcpClientlmpl.cpp

----------


## lsd_777

в hosts попробуй прописать имя машины=айпи машины

----------

voln (28.04.2014)

----------


## voln

Прописал. Сделал ipcofig   показывает ip машины 192.168.100.2 это записал в hosts и обозначил  имя компа ХХХ, которое стоит в идентификации - ничего не меняется.

----------


## lsd_777

Вопрос по 1С Бухгалтерия Предприятия 8:

При установке 1С:Предприятие 8 возникает сообщение об ошибке: Windows Sockets - 11004(0х00002AFC). Затребованное имя допустимо и оно найдено в базе данных, но для имени отсутствуют связанные с ним данные, которые разрешены для него. Что делать с этой проблемой?

Ответ 1с:

Ошибка 11004 показывает, что указанному имени сервера в DNS нет соответствующей записи типа A, которая определяет его IP адрес.
- как задано имя сервера 1С:Предприятия при регистрации ИБ на клиентском приложении?
- выполняется ли ping по этому имени и определяется ли IP адрес?
- совпадает ли IP адрес с тем, который выдает ping из того же домена?
- попробуйте имя сервера внести в файл hosts на проблемном компьютере, указав ему IP адрес, выраваемый ping-ом с компьютера, на котором 1С:Предприятие стартует нормально.

----------


## voln

П-о-м-о-г-и-т-е !!!!

---------- Post added at 20:19 ---------- Previous post was at 19:50 ----------

Спасибо за ответ!
Имя сервера внес в файл hosts на проблемном компьютере, указав ему IP адрес, выдаваемый ping-ом с компьютера, на котором 1С:Предприятие стартует нормально. Сообщение об ошибке поменялось на:

Ошибка при выполнении операции с иформационной базой.
server_addr=tcp://CMV_SERVER:1562 descr=Ошибка сетевого доступа к серверу
[Windows Sockets - 1060(0x0000274C)Попытка  установить соединение была безуспешной т.к. от другого компьютера за требуемое впемя 
не получен нужный откликб иили было разорвано уже установленное соединение из-зи неверного отклика уже подключенного компьютераЪ
line=548 file=\DataExchangeTcpClientlmpl.cpp

---------- Post added at 20:22 ---------- Previous post was at 20:19 ----------

[Windows Sockets - 10060

----------


## lsd_777

брандмауэр (фаервол) отключи на сервере и клиенте, ну или порты настрой, похоже на это!

----------

